# Best tobacco for use in joints



## tzouras (Aug 8, 2006)

Hi there, this is my first post here.

I roll my joints using tobacco from cigarettes. I try to use very light cigarettes (I use Slik Cut Yellow) but I still feel the effects of tobacco in my chest. I used to use Old Holborn tobacco in the past.

I am curious as to what tobacco other people use.

Here is another question: Is smoking from a bong less harmful to lungs than smoking from a joint?

Take care all.


----------



## Ptbo_Stonerz (Aug 8, 2006)

personaly i never use tobacco in my joints, i do smoke cigs tho, i think tobacco in a joint makes it taste a lil bad. When you use a water bong the water does filter out some of the toxic substances in the buds that dont get filtered in a joint. If you dont smoke cigs why put tobacco smoke in your lungs? If your buds are dried and cured they should burn good with no tobbacco added.


----------



## Ogof (Aug 8, 2006)

The tobacco I use is either Myhneer American blend (virginia and turkish)
and Lookout halfzware.
Try to find a very mild virginia ( i believe Silk Cuts fit that, but it is still felt in your lungs)
Try a good Turkish, maybe "Turkish Special"

Only Americans and Canadians do not use tobacco.
Most of the world uses tobacco in a joint.


Cheers


----------



## SmokinMom (Aug 8, 2006)

Ogof said:
			
		

> Only Americans and Canadians do not use tobacco.
> Most of the world uses tobacco in a joint.


 
Hmmm.  I didn't know that.  I wonder why that is???   

I learn something new everyday!


----------



## LdyLunatic (Aug 8, 2006)

i definitely say lose the tobacco...YUCKERS

yes i used to smoke cigs .....but i NEVER mixed it with my weed...actually i have noticed since quitting the cigs that i choke less when smoking the herb now ...  my throat is thanking me everyday for quitting  

i'm curious why are you mixing tobacco into it? is it too strong for you?  if thats why try rolling a smaller joint...or only smoke half of it


----------



## tzouras (Aug 8, 2006)

Thanks for your reply guys

It's true that only Americans and Canadians don't use tobacco. I don't know about everyone else, but here weed is more expensive. Using only weed in joints usually might be more wasteful I guess.

I'll try some of those blends you guys suggested and let you know how it goes!

Keep rolling


----------



## Dr.GreenThumb (Aug 8, 2006)

Tobacco=Contamination


----------



## tzouras (Aug 8, 2006)

How about using a vaporiser? I am not familiar with them at all. I've used bongs but not vaporisers. A friend suggested that they are much more friendly to the lungs since you are not actually inhaling any smoke.

Anyone have any experience with them?


----------



## astra007 (Aug 9, 2006)

try using plain mj in a vaporizer; look up the hebalizer, a new brand akin to the vocanoe but a hell of alot cheaper.  ask kanman on calgary420.ca about them.  also you can use a water pipe, bong or charcol filter tip  or a pipe with a filter.  most europeans dont flush the chemical out properly thus the mj does not burn properly and has to be mixed with tobacco.  had a female friend that came over from holland 25 years ago and knew it all.  we sat down and split a doobie and i got screwed.  she said i spiked her weed - i just smiled.


----------



## sombro (Aug 9, 2006)

the lighter the better.

use silk cut ultra lights, they've got something like 1/10 of the nasty stuff of normal smokes.


----------



## astra007 (Aug 9, 2006)

all canadian cigarettes are made with virgina leaf only; there are a few exceptions.  i would suggest export A gold or red pack.  or canadian classic loose cut bulk.  check with any good usa import tobacco store


----------



## GanjaToker (Aug 18, 2006)

mixing tobacco with weed should be a sin


----------



## vitocorleone (Aug 18, 2006)

I used to smoke Export As.. .. I think that would work well if you wanted to put tobacco in your weed.  Some people put tobacco in their weed if they want to smoke all day.  Somtimes it can make the high more 'up' and it's good when you need to cut your weed 'cause you're going to be smoking in public.. I remember when I used to think mixing tobacco with weed was a mortal sin.. But then I matured spiritutually and emotionally.. and now i know what's up.. maybe you'll come around to my way of thinking someday..


----------



## astra007 (Aug 18, 2006)

yup, 40 million europeans do it wiff tobacco.  but i would suggest canadian virginia leaf over the american cross cut type.


----------



## rasta (Aug 18, 2006)

marijuana and only marijuana ,,,,,,p,l,r


----------



## 2qwic2c (Aug 18, 2006)

I can only ever smoke the pure herb...I can never take any hits if there is Tabacco used. Way to harsh for me and I hate the taste.


----------



## cat_tail (Aug 18, 2006)

GanjaToker said:
			
		

> mixing tobacco with weed should be a sin


I would like to second the motion!


----------



## FaTal1 (Aug 18, 2006)

just started to smoke cigs...ugh what a bad habbit ehhh? but the ones i smoke are nice and smooth called PrimeTimes try them out in your joints...or just dont put any tabacco in ur joints i never do just straight bud when it comes to smoking herb


----------



## astra007 (Aug 18, 2006)

years ago when i was a teen; back in the good old days,  way back before cd players and computers and cable t.v. we used to mix shake or kif as they call it in europe with pipe tobacco to smoke in our homemade pipes.  then we discovered bud and the rest is history.................


----------



## Reverend Willis (Aug 22, 2006)

Gosh, I'd hate to lose out on the wonderful tasting buds. The tobacco would kill the flavor and fun for me. I'm an ex-smoker of 35 years. I did have a buddy long ago that rolled his joints with Borkum-Riff pipe tobacco. Of course, he was doing it to stretch the pot. It was a decent tasting mix.


----------



## astra007 (Aug 22, 2006)

yup pipe tobacco on the bottom of the pipe then shake, then pipe tobacco again at the top to start the fire.  used old wooden matches to get her going.  and pulled straws - short one had to fire it up and gag on the pipe tobacco.  usually got the girls to take the second hit or pull.  but then we had sumethin else in mind back then   hehehehe   one time thar was 7 of us and only 3 guys; dam, must have been shake from a white widow because thar were no virgins in the morning and us guys thought "it" was broken.  all 4 girls were snorin away with smiles on thar faces and we were completely worn out.


----------

